# Hello All



## Wolfgirl (Jul 17, 2006)

Just wanted to quickly introduce myself. I am completely new to any forum. I absolutely love halloween and always have. I am married to a wonderful guy (10years) whom bless his heart goes along with me and my ventures. We have 2 kids who are 7 and 5, and love the holiday as much as I do. I have been told I am slightly on the morbid side when it comes to these things, and have corrupted my kids as well. LOL. I dont know how much I will post. I will probably silently lurk, but love the ideas and such.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Wolfgirl! Glad you joined us.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the mAdNEsS Wolfgirl! You'll find you're in good company here.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's great!
You know, if we can help you get your posts up...well, Z does have a little build session going on....you may need to look into this?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hello Wolfgirl, and welcome to the forum. 

Also, a big welcome on behalf of Vlad and Blackcat, who happen to be away this week or they would welcome you themselves.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Welcome Wolf Girl not only is everyone here morbid like yourself but most of us have our minds in the gutter right Trish...  Looking forward to seeing more posts from you. :jol:


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, Wolfgirl (love that name, by the way)! Hope to see you around the forums!


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome *Wolfgirl* - being new here myself, I'm finding this is a rather good source of information, as well as inspiration...

You're in the right spot.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

awoooo..
A Hairy Howdy to the Forum, from one wolf to another.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Velcome Wolfgirl! Hope you like it here! Lots of vonderful people who will help you when you need it! :> Definitely think you came to the right place!!! :>


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Wolfgirl> We have a wolf on here for ya too! enjoy!... oh ya he said hi already.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to a wonderful place for expanding your skills

YES YES start them young


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome *WolfGirl*! I should have said bye to you last night in chat.
Sorry, sorry


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome Wolfgirl to the forum. I agree with Slightlymad about starting the youngsters at an early age and also glad the hubby is cool with it tooo.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome Wolfgirl. Your not alone in the whole, "everyone thinks im morbid thing. My parents are the freaking Griswolds so to have a child not LOVE christmas, but HALLOWEEN...gasp. (LOL) I lurked for about 6 months before i became a memeber here. I have learned sooo much from these amazing artists. They really are very generous with ideas and with how to knowledge. Ask a question, someone will almost definately know the answer, if they dont they keep looking till they find it. I hope you like it here. Have fun.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

BobC said:


> Welcome Wolf Girl not only is everyone here morbid like yourself but most of us have our minds in the gutter right Trish...  Looking forward to seeing more posts from you. :jol:


 are ya talkin to me???.............. or maybe the other Trish?

welcome to the 'hood! jump right in and don't be afraid to ask questions, play some games or jump in on chatting


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome Wolf Girl, it's to late to go back to lurking, we all know where you are now. And now you will find that there is a lot of people just like you that enjoy halloween.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome Wolfgirl. Plenty of things to howl about here.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome Wolfgirl.


----------



## faerydreams (Jun 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Hope to see you around.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Pay no attention to the comment by BobC about our minds, more specifically, MY mind, being in the gutter.... Why Bob...whatever did you mean by that? Are you trying to imply that I am less than, um, er, on my best beahvior??? MOI??? Anyway, welcome again.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Wolfgirl, glad you joined, and looking forward to your input. New people are the best for inspiring creativity.


----------

